# SnapPower thoughts?



## Jim (Jan 1, 2017)

What do you guys think of these? I like the idea of keeping the outlets clear and having the night lights and I especially like the ones with the Built in USB charger. Anyone have any experience with them? A little pricey but not outrageous.

SnapPower Night Lights: https://amzn.to/2iSQzQO







SnapPower USB charger: https://amzn.to/2irJDv9






I value all your opinions thats why I ask! :LOL2: :beer:


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 1, 2017)

Those are pretty cool.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 4, 2017)

I was thinking of getting them for a room I am redoing


----------



## Jim (Jan 4, 2017)

fool4fish1226 said:


> I was thinking of getting them for a room I am redoing



The lights or the USB ones? Or both?

With 3 kids in the house and all their electronics, there are never enough USB ports. It's like I need a nuclear reactor to power my house. :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 4, 2017)

The USB ones


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 4, 2017)

Jim said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of getting them for a room I am redoing
> ...



And it's not just the kids. In my little workshop/manshack I must have about 20 things needing plugging in. I haven't tried either of the items you posted but both seem like a good idea to provide nightlight and/or USB charging without having to use one of the outlets.


----------



## sharphook (Jan 4, 2017)

So the USB recharges all your cells etc without plugging in??? Your saying they are more energy efficient??? And or you can have lighted out covers??  :shock: :shock:


----------



## JMichael (Jan 6, 2017)

I'd be interested in knowing how long they last first. I mean how long before the bulbs burn out on the night lite, or the circuitry of the usb charger. I'd also like to hear how much power they consume, although that should be pretty low, but just to verify. But both are great ideas.


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 6, 2017)

I researched these for several months before purchasing for a commercial building. We got the charge ones that you plug the USB into and also 200 or so as acent lighting in hallways. They have been installed about 1 year and the only problem we seem to have is people not checking for debris in their USB cable before plugging in. Total purchase was for 407 units and have 3 true failures. I have since added them to my house and my mom's and she has only lost one cable since the install.


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks for the review! Good to hear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny (Jan 17, 2017)

I guess this is the Twenty First Century where everything will be
digital and electronic !!!
just found this on Amazon - if you have a house full of boys,
(or grown men that drink too much) - it may be helpful........
I don't think the USB charger is included. $8.00 + s/h
https://amzn.to/2jzCVWt







.


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2017)

Thats gross! :LOL2:


----------

